# Old Vicarage Cottage - Near Bridgnorth, Shropshire



## locash666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Old Vicarage Cottage, apparently unoccupied since 2006. it obviously had a fire at some point and then been left to rot.
Planning permission for demolition was requested in 2008 but later withdrawn.
























































































































































Unable to get upstairs as they've rotted away, but my smaller and more spritely brother did and reported an almost untouched bedroom.


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 17, 2009)

What a manky place this is...too bad even to demolish eh!Those fridges are just rank.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 17, 2009)

That wallpaper with a circular motif is fairly gairish.

The wedge shaped cupboard looks like it was fitted upside down, my great aunt used to have one like it & it had the thick end upwards.


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 17, 2009)

I bet those fridges were STINKING, id have grabbed my respirator quick!


----------



## Misstee (Jul 18, 2009)

Smelly fridges notwithstanding - that is a lovely looking house.

I always find these reports far more emotional than the commercial ones - someone's home just left like that - was someone so uncared for that no-one took any interest when they'd gone? Oh well, that's just me being all girlie I suppose...

A great post Locash though - did your brother manage to get a pic of the bedroom at all?


----------



## Random (Jul 18, 2009)

That's pretty cool, sort of reminds me of borley rectory a bit

Who keeps baking parchment and york fruits in the fridge?


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 18, 2009)

How incredibly sad and heart rending. 

And interesting.


----------



## Amiee (Jul 20, 2009)

Have to say its pretty minging but the building itself is quite quirky, its all wonky and looks hickidly pickldy lol!


----------



## E30Elaine (Jul 20, 2009)

Misstee said:


> I always find these reports far more emotional than the commercial ones - someone's home just left like that - was someone so uncared for that no-one took any interest when they'd gone? Oh well, that's just me being all girlie I suppose...



I second that - the picture of the football trophies made me think the same


----------



## adders0121 (Aug 3, 2009)

> Unable to get upstairs as they've rotted away, but my smaller and more spritely brother did and reported an almost untouched bedroom.


haha, so he does have his uses. You been taking little bro to any other places? I can think of many rotten stairs which wouldn't take my weight.


----------



## bayzer (Sep 30, 2009)

I find these picture very sad indeed because some ones life is still in that house meaning the clothes hung up the bills owing the photos etc and the untouched bedroom you found makes me wonder what happened to the people who lived in that house???


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 30, 2009)

This freaks me out!!






NB


----------



## djmartyc (Oct 1, 2009)

Norfolkbloke said:


> This freaks me out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well spotted any chance you could zoom in & get a better look


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Oct 1, 2009)

djmartyc said:


> well spotted any chance you could zoom in & get a better look



Well, all I get is a few jumbled pixels....though something vaguely resembling a face does emerge from the blown up image!! My cropping software won't save so someone else will have to have a go!!

Anyway, just to make clear I don't believe in goulies! As Avid Merrion would say..

Ghoooooooosts?

Real or peanut juice?

NB


----------



## locash666 (Oct 2, 2009)

definitely real ....


----------



## newposter76 (Oct 2, 2009)

Probably abandoned for structural reasons, there is ALOT of remedial brickwork in the property. The person that bought the land probably with drew his planning app after finding out how unstable the ground is underneath...


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice one Locash. I like thie a lot. Granted the plac is totally trashd but still a good explore. Those Fridges must have Hummed seriously! Good Work mate!


----------



## smileysal (Oct 3, 2009)

I like it, I like the stone work and all the original features that's there that hasn't been burn't. Looks like work had been done to it at some point. It's a shame that it's been left like that, would make a lovely family home. 

 Sal


----------



## skittles (Oct 14, 2009)

nice explore, how come you did not give brother the camera for upstairs?


----------



## Potter (Oct 15, 2009)

I love places like this.

I think that in the window is a net curtain.


----------

